# Previsões Época Furacões



## Seringador (6 Fev 2006 às 10:37)

*ATENÇÃO: 
Os visitantes do forum que tem chegado aqui via pesquisas do Google por causa das previsões de furacões no Atlântico, devem consultar outro tópico de 2008 pois este é antigo.

Link:
Previsão da Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2008)* (navegar para a última página)

----------















O  Atlântico Norte registará na mesma uma anomalia quente, visto se encontrar numa fase positiva a OMA - Oscilação Multidecada do Atlântico ( uma fase de forte circulação térmica do Atlântico)

Época 2005 

Tempestades nomeadas (NS) 26
Nº dias  de tempestades nomeadas(NSD) 115.
Furacões (H) 14
Actividade Ciclónica tropical Global (NTC) 263


previsão para2006.

Tempestades nomeadas  (NS) 17
Furacões (H) 9
Furacões Intensos (IH) 5
Actividade Ciclónica tropical Global (NTC) 195


Observadores 
http://hurricane.atmos.colostate.edu/forecasts/2005/dec2005/index_files/image004.jpg

e  como parece que estamos numa fase como vinha dizendo de uma fraca La NIÑA, poderá potenciar esta época e espera-se q esta tendência se prolongue entre 3-6 meses!

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_advisory/

http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/Landsea/lanina/index.html


----------



## dj_alex (6 Fev 2006 às 10:41)

Alguem sabe /tem presente qual era a previsão para 2005??

Seria interessante comparar a previsao com o que realmente se passou em 2005


----------



## Seringador (6 Fev 2006 às 10:55)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Alguem sabe /tem presente qual era a previsão para 2005??
> 
> Seria interessante comparar a previsao com o que realmente se passou em 2005



A previsão salvo erro eram de 16/17 e de grande intensidade era 3/4 

Os melhorea épocas análogas a 2006.

Year NS NSD H HD IH NTC
1961 11 70.75 8 47.50 6 211
1967 8 58.00 6 36.25 1 93
1996 13 79.00 9 45.00 6 192
1999 12 78.50 8 41.00 5 182
2003 16 79.25 7 32.75 3 174


----------



## Antonio (6 Fev 2006 às 13:52)

Site interessante com a corrente do Golfo...

http://rads.tudelft.nl/gulfstream/


----------



## dj_alex (7 Fev 2006 às 16:49)

Resolvi por isto aqui, devido ao tema do artigo estar ligado a furações.., mas aplica-se a varias áreas ligadas tanto à meteorologia como a outra coisa...

A internet pode ser uma fonte de informação infinita...

Mas também tem muita porcaria/mentira/informação errada/invenções, etc etc, lá isso tem...  

Aqui fica o exemplo dado pelo Prof. Kerry Emanuel do MIT, que tem imensos artigos publicados sobre furações:

ftp://texmex.mit.edu/pub/emanuel/PAPERS/hurrpower.pdf


----------



## Seringador (15 Fev 2006 às 14:03)

Aqui está um bom site relacionado com actividade tropical no atlântico.

http://forecast.mssl.ucl.ac.uk/


----------



## dj_alex (15 Fev 2006 às 14:27)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Aqui está um bom site relacionado com actividade tropical no atlântico.
> 
> http://forecast.mssl.ucl.ac.uk/



Dentro do mesmo site recomendo uma leitura a :

http://forecast.mssl.ucl.ac.uk/docs/TSRATL2005Verification.pdf


----------



## dj_alex (29 Mai 2006 às 11:57)

*Época Tropical - Atlântico Norte*

NOAA PREDICTS VERY ACTIVE 2006 NORTH ATLANTIC HURRICANE SEASON
Residents in Hurricane Prone Areas Urged to Make Preparations


http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2006/s2634.htm

O melhor é lerem a noticia no site, para não estar a transpor para aqui que é um bocadinho grande!!


E venham eles....


----------



## dj_alex (29 Mai 2006 às 11:58)

2005 National Hurricane Center Forecast Verification Report
(http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/verification/pdfs/Verification_2005.pdf)

James L. Franklin
National Hurricane Center
NOAA/NWS/NCEP/Tropical Prediction Center
21 May 2006


ABSTRACT

A verification of NHC official forecasts and model guidance for the 2005 hurricane seasons in the
Atlantic and eastern North Pacific basins is presented. Forecast accuracy of official track forecasts was
close to the record levels set in 2004 for the Atlantic and established new records for accuracy in the
eastern Pacific. The official track forecasts consistently beat the dynamical guidance and also surpassed
much of the consensus guidance. Intensity forecasts were of similar accuracy to those in previous years.
In both basins, the GUNA consensus provided the most accurate track guidance. Among the
individual track guidance models, the GFDL provided the best shorter-range track forecasts in both basins.
At the longer ranges, the UKMET and BAMM were strong performers in the Atlantic and eastern Pacific,
respectively. For intensity, the statistical SHIPS and DSHP continue to lead the dynamical models,
although even better results can be obtained from a DSHP/GFDI consensus.


----------



## Bruno Campos (29 Mai 2006 às 12:23)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> NOAA PREDICTS VERY ACTIVE 2006 NORTH ATLANTIC HURRICANE SEASON
> Residents in Hurricane Prone Areas Urged to Make Preparations
> 
> 
> ...




4 a 6 furacões de pelo menos categoria 3 são previstos... mas a média é 2.  

Será que vamos ter outro katrina este ano???  

Bem... ao menos existem modelos cada vez mais precisos e realistas...


----------



## Seringador (29 Mai 2006 às 13:21)

Apesar de a NOAA indicar uma época agitada, eu ao contrário espero normal ou abaixo do normal, mas quem sou eu para mandar bitaites! 
Sou o seringador e tenho as minhas previsões e vocês deveriam de fazer o mesmo sem medo, obviamente partindo de correlações de dados


----------



## Bruno Campos (29 Mai 2006 às 14:27)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Apesar de a NOAA indicar uma época agitada, eu ao contrário espero normal ou abaixo do normal, mas quem sou eu para mandar bitaites!
> Sou o seringador e tenho as minhas previsões e vocês deveriam de fazer o mesmo sem medo, obviamente partindo de correlações de dados



Será normal os cientistas do NOAA considerarem que uma situação de El Nino ou La nina não terá grande importância nesta época de furacões???
_
"the NOAA Climate Prediction Center scientists say that neither El Niño nor La Niña likely will be a factor in this year's hurricane season"._


----------



## Seringador (29 Mai 2006 às 17:07)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> Será normal os cientistas do NOAA considerarem que uma situação de El Nino ou La nina não terá grande importância nesta época de furacões???
> _
> "the NOAA Climate Prediction Center scientists say that neither El Niño nor La Niña likely will be a factor in this year's hurricane season"._



Pq estamos numa fase neutra com possibilidades uma anomalia positiva do ENSO.


----------



## Bruno Campos (29 Mai 2006 às 17:19)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Pq estamos numa fase neutra com possibilidades uma anomalia positiva do ENSO.



ok. axo q ja percebi. a probabilidade de passarmos por uma fase neutra é muito grande. mas mmo que haja uma anomalia positiva ou negativa, não terá grande peso/importância no desenvolvimento de tempestades/furacões.

http://iri.columbia.edu/climate/ENSO/currentinfo/figure3.html


----------



## Seringador (29 Mai 2006 às 17:32)

Um bom link para uma boa leitura da relação:
http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/Landsea/lanina/index.html


----------



## Seringador (30 Mai 2006 às 18:43)

Bem acho que vai ser uma época abixo do normal pq:
Temperatura água Mar na costa Leste USA:
http://www.nodc.noaa.gov/dsdt/cwtg/index.html

Anomalia negativa no Golfo México e a nossa muito positiva 
http://www.bom.gov.au/bmrc/ocean/results/SST_anals/SSTA_NOW.gif

Temperatura água Mar nas Caraíbas:
https://128.160.23.54/products/K10/caribbeank10.gif

As últimas 12 semanas da temperatura do Atlântico:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/hurricane/12wksst.shtml

Que ilações podem tirar se é que podem sair algumas, eu já as tenho vindo a tirar?


----------



## dj_alex (31 Mai 2006 às 00:01)

Anomalia positiva na nossa zona??

Irra...a agua do mar este fim de semana tava um gelo...


----------



## Luis França (31 Mai 2006 às 00:30)

*Na costa de Sintra, o gelo no norte*

Na praia da Aguda, na costa de Sintra, no sábado às 11h da manhã estava 29,5º cá fora e, dentro de água uns míseros 15,6º de estalar os artelhos ...
Enfim, acho que os "Verões polares" estão a chegar a estas latitudes; e ao fim da tarde começou a soprar aquela brisa cortante (tipo polar) e esteve uma noite amena mas húmida. Domingo já nem por isso (menos quente) e o mar continuava enregelado. Talvez uns diazitos de água morna lá para Julho como no ano passado (19,5º nalguns dias).
Não me admira as temperaturas trocadas ... aliás, devíamos estar a pau com as recentes/ próximas erupções vulcânicas num futuro próximo.


----------



## tozequio (31 Mai 2006 às 02:24)

Será que vai sobrar algum para nós este ano? 

Essa anomalia positiva pode facilitar a que isso aconteça...


----------



## dj_alex (31 Mai 2006 às 10:53)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Na praia da Aguda, na costa de Sintra, no sábado às 11h da manhã estava 29,5º cá fora e, dentro de água uns míseros 15,6º de estalar os artelhos ...
> Enfim, acho que os "Verões polares" estão a chegar a estas latitudes; e ao fim da tarde começou a soprar aquela brisa cortante (tipo polar) e esteve uma noite amena mas húmida. Domingo já nem por isso (menos quente) e o mar continuava enregelado. Talvez uns diazitos de água morna lá para Julho como no ano passado (19,5º nalguns dias).
> Não me admira as temperaturas trocadas ... aliás, devíamos estar a pau com as recentes/ próximas erupções vulcânicas num futuro próximo.




Por acaso Luis...o ano passado na praia do magoito em Julho, parecia que estavamos no algarve!! Mar chão...água quente....   Bons dias de praia que foram...

E quanto a descrição de Sabado...acho que só falta mm referir os mosquitos!!


----------



## Seringador (31 Mai 2006 às 13:26)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Por acaso Luis...o ano passado na praia do magoito em Julho, parecia que estavamos no algarve!! Mar chão...água quente....   Bons dias de praia que foram...
> 
> E quanto a descrição de Sabado...acho que só falta mm referir os mosquitos!!



Lembre-se que ainda estamos em Maio, no último mas estamos e no ano passado anomalia positiva só se começou a sentir mais tarde,i.e. em Junho (mês chave) pq anomalia negativa que existiu até de fraca intensidade, ao contrário de 2004 que foi mais persistente, mas com uma mudança brusca positiva em Junho 
Engraçado que dá para ver perfeitamente onde estão as áreas de altas pressões 
2004
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.4.27.2004.gif
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.5.25.2004.gif
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.6.26.2004.gif
2005
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.4.26.2005.gif
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.5.28.2005.gif
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.6.25.2005.gif
2006
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.4.25.2006.gif
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.5.26.2006.gif


----------



## Iceberg (10 Jun 2006 às 23:16)

Atenção, muita atenção, a essa anomalia positiva da corrente das Canárias que prossegue em direcção a NE, quase chegando ao Golfo de Cádiz ...

Foi por aí que no ano passado nasceu o "famoso" Vince, apelidado de furacão europeu.


----------



## Seringador (12 Jun 2006 às 09:32)

A tempestade tropical Alberto é um sistema que produz mais precipitação doi que vento1
Vai para a Flórida " Tampa" e com a falta de chuva que tem afectado esta parte dos USA, poderão ocorrer flashfloods!


----------



## Seringador (12 Jun 2006 às 09:35)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Atenção, muita atenção, a essa anomalia positiva da corrente das Canárias que prossegue em direcção a NE, quase chegando ao Golfo de Cádiz ...
> 
> Foi por aí que no ano passado nasceu o "famoso" Vince, apelidado de furacão europeu.



Pois mas teve alimentação de energia extra-tropical  vinda do W Atlântico, este anos se o Ant. dos Açores estiver mais a W os Açores poderão sofrer a passagem de um ou outro sistema.


----------



## dj_alex (12 Jun 2006 às 10:40)

Não sei onde querem colocar o topic que abri ontem    


http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=196


----------



## Seringador (12 Jun 2006 às 14:09)

Vai precorrer toda a costa leste dos USA, a precipitação é de preocupar 
Reparem no enchimento e formação de clusters de células organizadas com chuvas torrenciais. 
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/visir/atlantic/visirjava1.html
Trajectória
https://secure.fwhn.com/hurricanealley_net/bbcode/buyr_cpag.php?pid=164


----------



## Seringador (12 Jun 2006 às 17:27)

Bem pessoal já foi lançado alerta para o 1ª Furacão da época um 1 ou 2 de categoria. Está animar  

AT 10 AM CDT...1500 UTC...*A HURRICANE WARNING HAS BEEN ISSUED FORTHE GULF COAST OF FLORIDA FROM LONGBOAT KEY TO THE OCHLOCKONEERIVER.A HURRICANE WARNING MEANS THAT HURRICANE CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTEDWITHIN THE WARNING AREA WITHIN THE NEXT 24 HOURS.  *PREPARATIONS TOPROTECT LIFE AND PROPERTY SHOULD BE RUSHED TO COMPLETION.A TROPICAL STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT SOUTH OF LONGBOAT KEY TOENGLEWOOD...AND WEST OF THE OCHLOCKONEE RIVER TO INDIAN PASS.A TROPICAL STORM WARNING MEANS THAT TROPICAL STORM CONDITIONS AREEXPECTED WITHIN THE WARNING AREA WITHIN THE NEXT 24 HOURS.A TROPICAL STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SOUTH OF ENGLEWOOD TOBONITA BEACH.


----------



## Seringador (12 Jun 2006 às 17:37)

E que desenvolvimento, pareceu o Vince em 12/18h passou de DT para furacão! 

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/watl/avn-l.jpg
Comparem com imagem de cima:


----------



## Seringador (12 Jun 2006 às 17:50)

Bem impressionante formação


----------



## dj_alex (12 Jun 2006 às 18:58)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/visir/atlantic/visirjava1.html



Vejam a animação e o bicho a ganhar força!!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Jun 2006 às 11:40)

No Golfo do México vai ganhar mais força... Começõu a a saga dos furacões de 2006. o 1º ja cá canta


----------



## Luis França (17 Jun 2006 às 12:30)

Aliás, aqui há uns anos, nuns estudos feitos pelos amarcanos dizia-se que num futuro mt próximo, o corredor entre a Madeira e os Açores iria (vai) ser o berço dos tornados/furacões que vão atingir a Europa e, logicamente, entram pela Ibéria dentro.
É só uma questão de tempo e de mentalização até nos habituarmos à ideia.
O Vince, Epsilon e Delta já cá chegaram e o ano passado tivemos o Rita e a Wilma a subir até à Nova Escócia onde as águas são bem mais frias.
Por isso, este ano não vai ser diferente, na minha opinião (contra tudo o que oiço dizer e contra a opinião dos meus conhecidos).

E já alguém se lembrou das reservas de gás natural que existem ao longo da nossa costa ocidental (que por não serem comercialmente rentáveis, ninguém lhes liga?) que, se por alguma razão tipo aquecimento repentino do fundo oceânico (causas magmáticas) explodem? Escusado será dizer o que acontecerá...

E porque é que no continente americano de norte a sul se estão a fazer simulações do tipo tremor de terra, tsunamis e erupções vulcânicas que duram entre 1 a 3 dias? ainda há dias se fez um na Jamaica e Cuba e nós por cá sempre com a cabecinha bem enterrada nas areias do Algarve; só queremos é saber se vai fazer bom tempo para a praia ....
Os mesmos exercícios se têm feito nos países asiáticos e por aí fora; até parece que o que gostamos mesmo é das surpresas que vão acontecendo.
Entendo perfeitamente que os governos deste lado do planeta tenham medo de divulgar estes dados, aliás a UE sugeriu aos media que tenham contenção no que dizem (qq dia vamos dentro ....) mas isso não quer dizer não pensemos nisso ... e isto ainda mal começou (lembram-se da minha opinião quanto aos desenvolvimentos vulcânicos globais? eles aí estão a preparar-se ... naõ me apetecia nada pensar nisso mas a verdade é q penso nisso todos os dias).

Mais uma vez desculpem o desabafo longo.

Luís


----------



## Seringador (18 Jun 2006 às 23:55)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> Aliás, aqui há uns anos, nuns estudos feitos pelos amarcanos dizia-se que num futuro mt próximo, o corredor entre a Madeira e os Açores iria (vai) ser o berço dos tornados/furacões que vão atingir a Europa e, logicamente, entram pela Ibéria dentro.
> É só uma questão de tempo e de mentalização até nos habituarmos à ideia.
> O Vince, Epsilon e Delta já cá chegaram e o ano passado tivemos o Rita e a Wilma a subir até à Nova Escócia onde as águas são bem mais frias.
> 
> ...



Boas Luís!
Concordo contigo nalguns pontos , contudo os americanos preveêm muita coisa, com ene de estudos e não conseguem prever/prevenir o desastre natural mais caro de sempre. Contudo, uma coisa é certa sempre existiram fluxos subtropicais, extra-tropicais que acabaram na península Ibérica e Europa ocidental e já não acabava um ou outro sistema deste 1981/82 e que na década de 50 tb se fizeram sentir.
Uma coisa que mencionas e que estou na mesma linha de pensamento, é o facto de que iremos assistir cada vez mais nas nossas costas a fenómenos extremos e com um contínuo aumento quer das temperatura do mar, quer a do ar fará com que, o paralelo 40º seja cada vez mais um limiar entre diferentes camadas de ar e água, provocando/favorecendo a formação ou continuação de sistemas extremos.
Quanto a esta época só espero animação mais lá para a frente, sobretudo a partir de  Setembro.


----------



## Seringador (22 Jun 2006 às 17:37)

A Alta pressão existente a S e/ou SE USA e com uma anomalia negativa da temperatura do mar,a Leste no Golfo do México, a ameaça ficará pelas Caraíbas e América Central e penso que a principal regiões afectadas serão talvez para Setembro a costa Leste dos USA será mais vulnerável face a um aumento da susceptibilidade de passagens de ciclones tropicais!  

A diferença é notória e só em 2002 o padrão da SST é semelhante ao de 2006, onde ocorreram nesse ano 12 sistemas tropicais, 7 deles em Setembro   

http://weather.unisys.com/hurricane/atlantic/2002/index.html

SST's

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...over!sst anomaly!00!pop!od!oper!psst!latest!/

http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.6.20.2006.gif 

http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.6.21.2005.gif

http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.6.22.2004.gif

http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.6.21.2003.gif

http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.6.21.2002.gif

http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.6.18.2001.gif

http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.6.20.2000.gif

Obviamente que a época 2005 foi excepcional e tão cedo não vamos ter outra assim 

The NCEP libertou esta informação em Maio http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/outlooks/hurricane.shtml

" For the 2006 Atlantic hurricane season, the ACE index is expected to be in the range of 135%-205% of the median. The upper half of this range is above the 175% baseline that Goldenberg et al. (Science, 2001) use to define a hyperactive season. Based on this predicted ACE range and on the 80% probability of an above-normal season, we expect 13-16 named storms, 8-10 hurricanes, and 4-6 major hurricanes [categories 3-4-5 on the Saffir-Simpson scale]. *This predicted ACE range can be satisfied even if the numbers of named storms, hurricanes, or major hurricanes fall outside their expected ranges.*

The vast majority of named storms and hurricanes are expected to form during August-October over the tropical Atlantic Ocean, which is typical for above-normal seasons. These systems generally track westward toward the Caribbean Sea and/or United States as they strengthen. Historically, very active seasons have averaged 2-4 landfalling hurricanes in the continental United States and 2-3 hurricanes in the region around the Caribbean Sea. *However, it is currently not possible to confidently predict at these extended ranges the number or intensity of landfalling hurricanes, and whether or not a given locality will be impacted by a hurricane this season. "*

A ver vamos se confirma, pelo menos para já os indices estão a descer


----------



## Seringador (30 Jun 2006 às 10:25)

Boas!

Continua sossegado o Atlântico, está a ser uma época sossegada que tenho vindo a prever, animação vem mais para a frente   
Reparem na animação da SST deste anos nas passadas 12 semanas, além de estar o golfo com anomalia ligeiramente negativa, a corrente das Canárias está no extremo de uma anomalia positiva da temperatura água   
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/hurricane/12wksst.shtml

O mesmo período ano passado:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/hurricane/12wksst.shtml


----------



## Angelstorm (30 Jun 2006 às 10:56)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Boas!
> 
> Continua sossegado o Atlântico, está a ser uma época sossegada que tenho vindo a prever, animação vem mais para a frente
> Reparem na animação da SST deste anos nas passadas 12 semanas, além de estar o golfo com anomalia ligeiramente negativa, a corrente das Canárias está no extremo de uma anomalia positiva da temperatura água
> ...




Boas Seringador.
Isso não quer dizer por exemplo que as Canárias poderiam hipoteticamente ser afectadas por uma eventual depressão tropical ou sub-tropical? 
Tenho já 1 semana de férias marcadas para agosto para lá, e não me digam que ainda terei alguma surpresa!... 
No ultimo ano houve uma depressão que afectou as Canárias, mas penso que já terá sido no outono. Poderá esta situação voltar a ocorrer e talvez mais cedo?


----------



## Seringador (30 Jun 2006 às 12:04)

Angelstorm disse:
			
		

> Boas Seringador.
> Isso não quer dizer por exemplo que as Canárias poderiam hipoteticamente ser afectadas por uma eventual depressão tropical ou sub-tropical?
> Tenho já 1 semana de férias marcadas para agosto para lá, e não me digam que ainda terei alguma surpresa!...
> No ultimo ano houve uma depressão que afectou as Canárias, mas penso que já terá sido no outono. Poderá esta situação voltar a ocorrer e talvez mais cedo?



Boas,

Não pelo menos por enquanto, penso que será Setembro um mês para algum fluxo extra-tropical da ACE (Accumulated Cyclone Energy) provenientes de sistemas do golfo ou leste USA, pelo que podes ficar sossegado, mas não quer dizer que passe algumas situações de formações Cb   

O Vince a Delta e Alpha foram todas em Outubro!


----------



## Seringador (10 Jul 2006 às 12:43)

Bem agora entramos na altura onde começarão segundo NOAA acção, segundo a média acumulativa de uma época tropical, para mim só mais tarde... 
mas fica este quadro.
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gifs/pastprofileAT.gif


----------



## dj_alex (10 Jul 2006 às 15:29)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem agora entramos na altura onde começarão segundo NOAA acção, segundo a média acumulativa de uma época tropical, para mim só mais tarde...
> mas fica este quadro.
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gifs/pastprofileAT.gif





Ainda está tudo a ser cozinhado...quando o caldo estiver entornado, vão ser umas a seguir as outras


----------



## Seringador (10 Jul 2006 às 17:47)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Ainda está tudo a ser cozinhado...quando o caldo estiver entornado, vão ser umas a seguir as outras


Não duvido! 
Parece-me que o mês de Setembro será um de excelência!


----------



## Seringador (9 Ago 2006 às 15:52)

A NOAA laçou um Press Release com uma informação, esperando só em Outubro que o caldo é tornado 
http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2006/s2678.htm

estão cada vês mais a descer na escala mas mesmo assim a NOAA prevê que seja acima do normal???


----------



## Minho (12 Ago 2006 às 18:33)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

O Wind shear  e o SAL intensos, em português, a diferença na velocidade de direcção dos ventos na vertical e a existência de ar seco no Golfo do México não dão hipotese á formação de furacões:

Wind shear:







SAL


----------



## Seringador (14 Ago 2006 às 12:13)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

tens razão Minho de facto com estas condições é pouco provável a formação de sistemas que ameacem os USA, mas poderá existir potencial para a formação a Leste das Caraíbas


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (16 Ago 2006 às 06:31)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Data: 14 de Agosto de 2006  
Autor: IM  


A Administração Atmosférica e Oceânica dos Estados Unidos (NOAA) refinou a qualidade das previsões para a época de ciclones tropicais deste ano no Atlântico e Caraíbas. Os meteorologistas da NOAA prevêem agora a ocorrência de sete a nove furacões, três ou quatro dos quais atingirão grande intensidade. No início da época a NOAA previa 13 a 16 tempestades, 10 das quais com características de furacão, sendo quatro a seis delas fenómenos muito intensos. No entanto, os técnicos referiram a probabilidade de este ano ainda se registar uma actividade superior à média, devido às elevadas temperaturas da água do mar à superfície e ao regime de ventos propício.

A época termina oficialmente a 30 de Novembro, embora se conheçam casos de ciclones tropicais que gerados na região após esta data. O último furacão da época de 2005 gerou-se a 30 de Dezembro e persistiu até 6 de Janeiro de 2006. Também durante a época recorde de furacões do ano passado já tinham sido identificadas nove tempestades até 8 de Agosto, em comparação com as três deste ano.


----------



## Seringador (16 Ago 2006 às 09:42)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Data: 14 de Agosto de 2006
> Autor: IM
> 
> 
> ...




Noas João,

isto vai no seguimento da minha previsão que será uma época abaixo do normal, embora os peritos da NOAA não darem agora o braço a torcer e a indicarem que esperam que seja acima da média! 
Poderá ser mas as chances são neste momento nas minhas ilações, juntamente como a de alguns membros, já aqui expostas, para uma fraca actividade enquanto se mantiver um "Low shear" e o SAL em forte movimento para W.
As altas temperaturas do mar potenciam a formação de sistemas ciclónicos, mas principalmente influenciam mais após a sua formação, para um desenvolvimento e alimentação...


----------



## Seringador (17 Ago 2006 às 15:50)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Bem Já está formada a Depressão Tropical 9E perto de Cabo verde!
 
De facto agora já começa haver consenso de que este mês de Setembro  irá ser muito activo, incluindo este artigo, vale a pena ler é interessante.

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=462&tstamp=200608


----------



## Seringador (22 Ago 2006 às 15:32)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Boas parece-vo a primeira situação decente para no Atlântico?

Segundo NOAA
TROPICAL DEPRESSION FOUR DISCUSSION NUMBER   3
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL042006
500 AM EDT TUE AUG 22 2006

THE OVERALL CLOUD PATTERN HAS INCREASED SLIGHTLY IN ORGANIZATION
OVER THE PAST FEW HOURS AND NEW CONVECTION HAS BEEN DEVELOPING
CLOSE TO THE ESTIMATED CENTER.  HOWEVER...SATELLITE INTENSITY
ESTIMATES REMAIN 30 KT FROM TAFB AND SAB...AND 25 KT FROM AFWA.
THEREFORE...THE INITIAL INTENSITY WILL BE HELD AT 30 KT. 

THE INITIAL MOTION ESTIMATE IS 285/14...SLIGHTLY FASTER THAN 
BEFORE.  GLOBAL MODELS REMAIN IN GOOD AGREEMENT ON A WEST- 
NORTHWEST TO NORTHWESTWARD MOTION SOUTH OF A MID-TROPOSPHERIC
RIDGE THROUGH 48 HOURS.  THEREAFTER...THE UKMET MODEL DEPICTS A 
WEAKER CYCLONE...THAT IS STEERED MORE WESTWARD BY THE LOW- TO
MID-LEVEL FLOW.  THE GFS AND GFDL DEPICT A STRONGER SYSTEM THAT
CONTINUES NORTHWEST INTO A WEAKNESS IN THE RIDGE THAT DEVELOPS OVER
THE CENTRAL ATLANTIC. THE OFFICIAL TRACK FORECAST REMAINS A LITTLE 
LEFT OF THE DYNAMICAL MODELS EARLY IN THE FORECAST PERIOD...BUT 
IS NEAR THE MIDDLE OF THE MODEL GUIDANCE BEYOND 72 HOURS...AND IS 
CLOSEST TO THE GFDL AND CONU CONSENSUS.

THE DEPRESSION IS FORECAST TO REMAIN IN A FAVORABLE ATMOSPHERIC
ENVIRONMENT AND OVER WARM WATER FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS...SO GRADUAL
STRENGTHENING IS ANTICIPATED.  THE OFFICIAL INTENSITY FORECAST
CLOSELY FOLLOWS THE SHIPS GUIDANCE AND IS UNCHANGED FROM THE
PREVIOUS ADVISORY.  IF CURRENT TRENDS CONTINUE...THE DEPRESSION
COULD BECOME A TROPICAL STORM LATER THIS MORNING.  IT SHOULD BE
NOTED THAT THE SHIPS MODEL HALTS STRENGTHENING AT DAYS 4 AND 5 DUE
TO INCREASING SOUTHERLY SHEAR ASSOCIATED WITH AN UPPER-LEVEL TROUGH
OVER THE CENTRAL ATLANTIC.


Cabo Verde está em Alerta por causa da possível Debby?? 
http://www.hurricanealley.net/


Acho que também pode sair qq coisa da formação entre Cuba e América Central 
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/atlantic/winds/wg8shr.GIF


----------



## Seringador (22 Ago 2006 às 15:38)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

aqui de facto está a mostrar  que pode poderá ser um monstro, agora vai ser daqueles que irá dissipar a Sul dos Açores Ou poderá Ir para W, eu acho que irá para NW a partir dos paralelo Long de 30ºW....
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/met8/eatl/avn-l.jpg


----------



## Seringador (25 Ago 2006 às 22:47)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Bem parece ser só aminha pessoa a participar neste tópico pq os Furacões formam-se no Atlântico Central ~
parece que está a despertar já tinhamos a Debby agora temos o Ernesto que irá seguir para perto de Cuba e que se vai tranformar num furacão na 2ªfeira

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/watl/avn-l.jpg

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/atlantic/images/xxirg8n.GIF
vê-se mesmo que está a organizar-se


----------



## LUPER (25 Ago 2006 às 23:34)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> Bem parece ser só aminha pessoa a participar neste tópico pq os Furacões formam-se no Atlântico Central ~
> parece que está a despertar já tinhamos a Debby agora temos o Ernesto que irá seguir para perto de Cuba e que se vai tranformar num furacão na 2ªfeira
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/watl/avn-l.jpg
> ...




Mas desde de quando é que é normal o Atlântico Central e Norte ter tantos furacões, tempestades e tudo o resto? Mas isto tá a ficar mesmo mau ou é impressão minha. 

Atenção ao GFS, cheira-lhe que possam surgir algumas coisas na zona das Canaria/Madeira. Olhem para a precipitação e tirem as vossas conclusões


----------



## dj_alex (26 Ago 2006 às 11:08)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> Bem parece ser só aminha pessoa a participar neste tópico pq os Furacões formam-se no Atlântico Central ~



Tenho estado a participar no topic http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=196

Em que ficamos??? Neste ou no outro???


----------



## Luis França (26 Ago 2006 às 15:18)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Debby e a importância de se chamar Ernesto:


----------



## Luis França (26 Ago 2006 às 15:31)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

e esta anomalia vermelha que aparece nesta animação de radar micro-wave?






não haverá ali qq mãozinha do Homem??

copiem o link para a barra do browser (leva um pouco a carrgar)
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/marti/2006_FIVE/webManager/last24hrs.gif


----------



## LUPER (26 Ago 2006 às 16:19)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Luis França disse:


> e esta anomalia vermelha que aparece nesta animação de radar micro-wave?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas a referir-te ao sistema de antenas que existe no alaska?


----------



## Seringador (28 Ago 2006 às 10:19)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Boas para quem tiver amigos em Cuba principalmente de Sta Clara até Santiago de Cuba, tem razões para se preocupar, mais por causa da precipitação 
http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/tc_pages/tc06/ATL/05L.ERNESTO/ssmi/gif/full/Latest.html
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/watl/avn-l.jpg


----------



## Luis França (28 Ago 2006 às 12:47)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Boas, 

Encontrei a tal animação do Katrina em radar microwave. Os especialistas que nos expliquem o que são aqueles 5 hotspots à esquerda do furacão (no meu ponto de vista terão aquecido repentinamente a água do mar à superfície e em poucas horas foi o que se viu = aumento para cat.5)


----------



## dj_alex (28 Ago 2006 às 12:58)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Desculpem lá estar a chatear...Mas não era melhor tentar convergir os topics sobre furações de 2006 todos num topic??

É que assim é uma grande trapalhada...São topics aqui...e no outro da Epoca dos furações...


----------



## dj_alex (28 Ago 2006 às 12:59)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Luis França disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Encontrei a tal animação do Katrina em radar microwave. Os especialistas que nos expliquem o que são aqueles 5 hotspots à esquerda do furacão (no meu ponto de vista terão aquecido repentinamente a água do mar à superfície e em poucas horas foi o que se viu = aumento para cat.5)



Teoria da conspiração??? Sinceramente não tenho opiniao sobre o assunto....

"Yo no creo en brujas, pero que las hay, las hay"


----------



## Seringador (28 Ago 2006 às 13:04)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Segundo a última informação parece que já não vais para o Golgo e de facto ao ver o radar nota-se uma pequena rotação mais para Norte do centro, o que poderá alterar a rota e indo em direcção ás Bahamas 
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ftp/pub/forecasts/discussion/MIATWDAT


----------



## dj_alex (28 Ago 2006 às 13:06)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> Segundo a última informação parece que já não vais para o Golgo e de facto ao ver o radar nota-se uma pequena rotação mais para Norte do centro, o que poderá alterar a rota e indo em direcção ás Bahamas
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/ftp/pub/forecasts/discussion/MIATWDAT



Sendo assim vai ser mais fraquinho do que as primeiras previsões apontaram...Que já agora falharam redondamente...Se formos a ver as minhas previsões com o que realmente se passou...Uma desgraça


----------



## Seringador (28 Ago 2006 às 13:08)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



dj_alex disse:


> Desculpem lá estar a chatear...Mas não era melhor tentar convergir os topics sobre furações de 2006 todos num topic??
> 
> É que assim é uma grande trapalhada...São topics aqui...e no outro da Epoca dos furações...




Por mim tudo bem é falar com o Admin, este foi aberto em Fevereiro e o outro do Atl Norte em Junho, pelo que será melhor agrupar no mais antigo, isto pq assim mantem-se um maior historial de análise 
Qdo surgir uma situação especial que nos afecte podermos criar um tópico exclusivo!

Administrador poderá fundir os tópicos


----------



## dj_alex (28 Ago 2006 às 13:10)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> Por mim tudo bem é falar com o Admin, este foi aberto em Fevereiro e o outro do Atl Norte em Junho, pelo que será melhor agrupar no mais antigo, isto pq assim mantem-se um maior historial de análise
> Qdo surgir uma situação especial que nos afecte podermos criar um tópico exclusivo!
> 
> Administrador poderá fundir os tópicos



Ou isso ou entao deixar de escrever num deles...é que tenho impressão que chega a haver coisas duplicadas nos 2 topics...


----------



## Seringador (28 Ago 2006 às 14:52)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Boas,

Alex repara no Wind shear a N da Flórida e outro a W de Cuba, que podrá definir o trajecto, isto na minha opinião! 
E depois já  viste se chega ao NE dos USA e entra na circulação do Jet stream e influenciando o estado de tempo na Europa, pelo menos com aquele shear positivo que agora está poderá facilitar as coisas não?

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/atlantic/winds/wg8sht.html


----------



## dj_alex (28 Ago 2006 às 16:03)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Alex repara no Wind shear a N da Flórida e outro a W de Cuba, que podrá definir o trajecto, isto na minha opinião!
> E depois já  viste se chega ao NE dos USA e entra na circulação do Jet stream e influenciando o estado de tempo na Europa, pelo menos com aquele shear positivo que agora está poderá facilitar as coisas não?
> ...



A previsão da trajectoria depois de passar na florida é mt complicada..Porque vai sempre junto da costa..sinceramente não sei o que esperar..


----------



## Seringador (28 Ago 2006 às 16:08)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



dj_alex disse:


> A previsão da trajectoria depois de passar na florida é mt complicada..Porque vai sempre junto da costa..sinceramente não sei o que esperar..



mas aquela depressão que os GFS eo ECM estão a mostrar a 240h poderá ser este fluxo extratropical não?


----------



## Luis França (29 Ago 2006 às 00:20)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Então e o Ioke (que já esteve perto do 5)?

In the western Pacific, after crossing the International Dateline from the central Pacific, Category Five Hurricane Ioke became Super Typhoon Ioke (160 mph). Ioke, maintaining much of its strength, is forecast to move very close to Wake Island on Wednesday (U. S. time).  [believe this now breaks a record for endurance]












http://satellite.ehabich.info/hurricane-watch.htm

será que o Debby ainda vai "engrossar"?


----------



## dj_alex (29 Ago 2006 às 10:36)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Luis França disse:


> será que o Debby ainda vai "engrossar"?



Acho que o/a Debby já deu o que tinha a dar...

Já agora..mais uma nova trajectoria para o Ernesto..Em cada previsão é uma diferente


----------



## Seringador (30 Ago 2006 às 17:04)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Boas!

AVN -(Aviation color enhancement)
O ernesto está mais potente e com ligeiro desvio de trajectória mais para o NW da Flórida 




Precipitação - Aqui é que vai ser o problema




Wind Shear- parece daqui que tem caminho aberto para qq direcção...


----------



## Luis França (31 Ago 2006 às 00:30)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

http://satellite.ehabich.info/hurricane-watch.htm

Temos aqui 3 furacoes Kristy, Ioke e John com ventos de + 200km/h.
Ernesto como tempestade tropical.


----------



## Minho (31 Ago 2006 às 00:35)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

O Ioke apresenta neste momento a categoria máxima (Cat. 5) que um furacão pode ter... Ventos sustidos de 217km/h e rajadas de 265 km/h ... o mar de fundo nas Ilhas Marshall deve ser interessante   

Historico e Previsão do Furacão:






Posição do Furacão:


----------



## Luis França (31 Ago 2006 às 01:09)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Polinesia Francesa: (Ioke)







Manihi Pearl






Naha'a private island





Se passar perto ...


----------



## Luis França (31 Ago 2006 às 01:16)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

O "casal" Kristy e John:


----------



## Seringador (4 Set 2006 às 10:50)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Parece que irão ser sugadas pelo fluxo do ant. a SW dos Açores e possivelmente irão para NW, existindo probabilidade de influenciar a circulação  para a europa Ocidental 
ser´aquela que o GFS andava a mostrar?

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/loop-avn.html


----------



## dj_alex (4 Set 2006 às 10:55)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> Parece que irão ser sugadas pelo fluxo do ant. a SW dos Açores e possivelmente irão para NW, existindo probabilidade de influenciar a circulação  para a europa Ocidental
> ser´aquela que o GFS andava a mostrar?
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/loop-avn.html



A ser aquela que o GFS andava a mostrar...o modelo de previsão surpreende-me...


----------



## Seringador (4 Set 2006 às 11:11)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



dj_alex disse:


> A ser aquela que o GFS andava a mostrar...o modelo de previsão surpreende-me...



Podes crer se se confirmar o GFS está a ficar com um bom alinhamento


----------



## Seringador (4 Set 2006 às 11:23)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Bem temos de estar atentos pq poderá ser susceptível a sua ocorrência


----------



## Minho (4 Set 2006 às 21:50)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Bom no Atlântico Norte, a temporada de 2005 ganha por goleada a de este ano, até à data e em igual período já vão 6 furacões contra 1


----------



## Seringador (5 Set 2006 às 09:40)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Minho disse:


> Bom no Atlântico Norte, a temporada de 2005 ganha por goleada a de este ano, até à data e em igual período já vão 6 furacões contra 1



Sim , sem dúvida, veio a confirmar as minhas previsões de uma época normal ou abaixo do normal, embora no ano passado tenha sido um ano record


----------



## Seringador (6 Set 2006 às 12:31)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Bem,

Se a Florence se aproximar da 91L que pode provocar o efeito Fujiwhara e intensificar e desviar a sua trajectória dramaticamente, embora isso possa ser pouco provável  

está a intensificar-se 
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/avn-l.jpg


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Set 2006 às 12:50)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Aqui fica o último Boletim.

000
WTCA41 TJSJ 060850
TCPSP1

BOLETIN
TORMENTA TROPICAL FLORENCE ADVERTENCIA NUMERO  11
NWS TCP/CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL   AL062006
500 AM AST MIERCOLES 6 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2006

...FLORENCE PERMANECE SOBRE LAS AGUAS ABIERTAS DEL ATLANTICO 
CENTRAL...

A LAS 500 AM AST...0900Z...EL CENTRO DE LA TORMENTA TROPICAL 
FLORENCE ESTABA LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 18.4 NORTE...LONGITUD 
50.2 OESTE O COMO A 845 MILLAS...1360 KILOMETROS...AL ESTE DE LAS 
ISLAS DE SOTAVENTO DEL NORTE.

FLORENCE SE ESTA MOVIENDO HACIA EL OESTE-NOROESTE A CERCA DE 13 
MPH...20 KILOMETROS POR HORA...Y SE ESPERA QUE ESTE MOVIMIENTO 
GENERAL CONTINUE DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS. 

LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS ESTAN EN CERCA DE 45 MPH...75 
KILOMETROS POR HORA...CON RAFAGAS MAS FUERTES. SE PRONOSTICA ALGUN 
FORTALECIMIENTO DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS.

LOS VIENTOS CON FUERZA DE TORMENTA TROPICAL SE EXTIENDEN HACIA 
AFUERA HASTA 145 MILLAS...230 KILOMETROS DEL CENTRO.

LA PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA ESTIMADA ES DE 1003 MB...29.62 PULGADAS. 

REPITIENDO LA POSICION A LAS 500 AM AST...18.4 NORTE...50.2 OESTE. 
MOVIMIENTO HACIA EL...OESTE-NOROESTE A CERCA DE 13 MPH. VIENTOS 
MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS...45 MPH. PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA...1003 MB.  

LA PROXIMA ADVERTENCIA SERA EMITIDA POR EL CENTRO NACIONAL DE 
HURACANES A LAS 1100 AM AST. 

$$

PRONOSTICADOR RHOME/BEVEN


----------



## Seringador (7 Set 2006 às 10:58)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Reparem como a Florence está alimentar esta frente fria que se estende até ao Continente 
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/avn-l.jpg


----------



## Minho (9 Set 2006 às 00:54)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Pobre Florence, desde o dia 3 que anda a deambular pelo Antlântico Norte. Prevêm que se torne Furacão de Cat.2. Dúvido muito!
Coitados dos adeptos do Aquecimento Global têm menos uma arma para assustar o pessoal!


----------



## Minho (9 Set 2006 às 01:01)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Ainda por cima desloca-se para uma zona onde o wind shear é de 30 nós/hora


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Set 2006 às 17:47)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Afinal parece que sempre chega a furacão, vamos aguardar, para ver o que este monstro fará.  

000
WTCA41 TJSJ 091540
TCPSP1

BOLETIN
TORMENTA TROPICAL FLORENCE ADVERTENCIA NUMERO 24 
NWS TCP/CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL   AL062006 
1100 AM AST SABADO 9 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2006

...FLORENCE CONTINUA MOSTRANDO SENALES DE MEJOR ORGANIZACION...
...AVISO DE TORMENTA TROPICAL EMITIDO PARA BERMUDA...

A LAS 11 AM AST...1500 UTC...EL GOBIERNO DE BERMUDA HA EMITIDO UN 
AVISO DE TORMENTA TROPICAL PARA BERMUDA. ESTAN EN EFECTO UNA 
VIGILANCIA DE HURACAN Y UN AVISO DE TORMENTA TROPICAL PARA BERMUDA. 
UN AVISO DE TORMENTA TROPICAL SIGNIFICA QUE SE ESPERAN CONDICIONES 
DE TORMENTA TROPICAL DENTRO DEL AREA BAJO AVISO EN LAS PROXIMAS 24 
HORAS. UNA VIGILANCIA DE HURACAN SIGNIFICA QUE CONDICIONES 
HURACANADAS SON POSIBLE DENTRO DEL AREA DEL AREA BAJO 
VIGILANCIA...GENERALMENTE DENTRO DE 36 HORAS. UN AVISO DE HURACAN 
PROBABLEMENTE SEA REQUERIDO PARA BERMUDA MAS TARDE EN EL DIA DE HOY.

PARA INFORMACION DE LA TORMENTA ESPECIFICAMENTE PARA SU 
AREA...INCLUYENDO POSIBLES VIGILANCIAS Y AVISOS PARA AREAS 
TERRESTRES...FAVOR DE MANTENERSE ATENTOS A LOS PRODUCTOS EMITIDOS 
POR SU OFICINA METEOROLOGIA LOCAL.

A LAS 11 AM AST...1500 UTC...EL CENTRO DE LA TORMENTA TROPICAL 
FLORENCE ESTABA LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 24.7 NORTE...LONGITUD 
63.7 OESTE O COMO A 530 MILLAS...850 KM...SUR DE BERMUDA.

FLORENCE SE ESTA MOVIENDO HACIA EL NOROESTE A CERCA DE 13 MPH...20 
KM/HR...Y SE ESPERA UN GIRO GRADUAL HACIA EL NORTE NOROESTE DURANTE 
LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS.

LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS ESTAN EN CERCA DE 70 MPH...110 
KM/HR...CON RAFAGAS MAS FUERTES. SE PRONOSTICA INTENSIFICACION 
DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS...Y *FLORENCE PUEDE CONVERTIRSE EN 
HURACAN MAS TARDE HOY*. UN AVION DE RECONOCIMIENTO PROVEERA UN MEJOR 
ESTIMADO DE LA INTENSIDAD MAS TARDE ESTA TARDE.

FLORENCE ES UN SISTEMA GRANDE Y *LOS VIENTOS DE FUERZA DE TORMENTA 
TROPICAL SE EXTIENDEN HACIA AFUERA HASTA 345 MILLAS...555  
KM...DEL CENTRO.*

LA PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA ESTIMADA ES DE 992 MB...29.29 PULGADAS. 

SON POSIBLES INUNDACIONES COSTERAS POR MAREJADAS CICLONICAS DE 6 A 8 
PIES A LO LARGO DE LA COSTA DE BERMUDA A MEDIDA QUE FLORENCE PASE 
CERCA DE LA ISLA.

ADEMAS...GRANDES MAREJADAS EN EL OCEANO Y PELIGROSAS CONDICIONES DE 
RESACA...INCLUYENDO FUERTES CORRIENTES SUBMARINAS...YA ESTAN 
AFECTANDO A LAS ISLAS DE SOTAVENTO NORTE...LAS ISLAS 
VIRGENES...PUERTO RICO...LA ESPANOLA...Y BERMUDA. ESTAS CONDICIONES 
COMENZARAN A AFECTAR A LAS ISLAS TURKS...Y CAICOS...LAS BAHAMAS...Y 
LA COSTA ESTE DE LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS DURANTE LOS PROXIMOS UNO O DOS 
DIAS. VER LOS COMUNICADOS DE LAS OFICINAS METEOROLOGICAS LOCALES 
PARA DETALLES SOBRE LAS CONDICIONES COSTERAS.

REPITIENDO LA POSICION A LAS 1100 AM AST...24.7 NORTE...63.7 OESTE. 
MOVIMIENTO HACIA EL...NOROESTE A CERCA DE 13 MPH. VIENTOS MAXIMOS 
SOSTENIDOS...70 MPH. PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA...992 MB. 

UNA ADVERTENCIA INTERMEDIA SERA EMITIDA POR EL CENTRO NACIONAL DE 
HURACANES A LAS 200 PM AST SEGUIDA POR UNA ADVERTENCIA COMPLETA A 
LAS 5 PM AST. 

$$

PRONOSTICADORES RHOME/STEWART


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Set 2006 às 19:51)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Florence já é furacão de categoria 1 e começa a fazer sentir os seus efeitos em Bermuda.


000
WTCA41 TJSJ 101509 CCA
TCPSP1

BOLETIN
HURACAN FLORENCE ADVERTENCIA NUMERO   28
NWS TCP/CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL   AL062006 
1100 AM AST DOMINGO 10 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2006

...VIENTOS CON FUERZA DE TORMENTA TROPICAL COMIENZAN A SENTIRSE 
SOBRE BERMUDA...

ESTA EN EFECTO UN AVISO DE HURACAN PARA BERMUDA. UN AVISO DE 
HURACAN SIGNIFICA QUE SE ESPERAN CONDICIONES DE HURACAN DENTRO DEL 
AREA BAJO AVISO EN LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS. DEBEN COMPLETARSE LOS
PREPARATIVOS PARA PROTEGER VIDA Y PROPIEDAD.

PARA INFORMACION DE LA TORMENTA ESPECIFICAMENTE PARA SU 
AREA...INCLUYENDO POSIBLES VIGILANCIAS Y AVISOS PARA AREAS 
TERRESTRES...FAVOR DE MANTENERSE ATENTOS A LOS PRODUCTOS EMITIDOS 
POR SU OFICINA METEOROLOGIA LOCAL.

A LAS 11AM AST...1500 UTC...EL CENTRO DEL HURACAN FLORENCE ESTABA 
LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 28.7 NORTE...LONGITUD 65.9 OESTE O 
COMO A 255 MILLAS...415 KM...AL SUR-SUROESTE DE BERMUDA.

FLORENCE SE ESTA MOVIENDO HACIA EL NORTE-NOROESTE A CERCA DE 13 
MPH...20 KM/HR...Y SE ESPERA QUE CONTINUE ESTE MOVIMIENTO GENERAL 
HACIA EL NORTE HOY Y ESTA NOCHE. EL CENTRO DE FLORENCE SE ESPERA QUE 
PASE BIEN CERCA DE BERMUDA EL LUNES EN LA MANANA. SIN EMBARGO...LOS 
VIENTOS CON FUERZA DE TORMENTA TROPICAL HAN COMENZADO A AFECTAR 
BERMUDA. RECIENTEMENTE SE REPORTO UNA RAFAGA DE 46 MPH EN LA 
ESTACION METEOROLOGICA COMMISSIONER'S POINT EN BERMUDA.

LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS SON DE 80 MPH...130 KM/HR...CON 
RAFAGAS MAS FUERTES. FLORENCE ES HURACAN CATEGORIA UNO EN LA ESCALA 
SAFFIR-SIMPSON. SE PRONOSTICA ALGUN FORTALECIMIENTO ADICIONAL 
DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS...Y SE ESPERA QUE SE INTENSIFIQUE A 
CATEGORIA DOS A MEDIDA QUE PASE POR BERMUDA.

LOS VIENTOS DE FUERZA DE HURACAN SE EXTIENDEN HACIA FUERA UNAS 45 
MILLAS...75 KM...DEL CENTRO Y LOS VIENTOS DE TORMENTA TROPICAL SE 
EXTIENDEN HACIA AFUERA HASTA 260 MILLAS...415 KM DEL CENTRO.

LA PRESION MINIMA ESTIMADA ERA DE 976 MB...28.82 PULGADAS.

SON POSIBLES INUNDACIONES COSTERAS POR MAREJADAS CICLONICAS DE 6 A 8 
PIES JUNTO CON OLAS ROMPIENTES PELIGROSAS A LO LARGO DE LA COSTA DE 
BERMUDA A MEDIDA QUE FLORENCE PASE CERCA DE LA ISLA.

SE ESPERA QUE FLORENCE PRODUZCA ACUMULACIONES TOTALES DE LLUVIA DE 5 
A 8 PIES PULGADAS SOBRE BERMUDA...CON CANTIDADES MAXIMAS POSIBLES DE 
10 PULGADAS.

ADEMAS...GRANDES MAREJADAS EN EL OCEANO Y PELIGROSAS CONDICIONES DE 
RESACA...INCLUYENDO FUERTES CORRIENTES SUBMARINAS ESTAN AFECTANDO A 
LAS ISLAS DE SOTAVENTO NORTE...LAS ISLAS VIRGENES...PUERTO RICO...LA 
ESPANOLA Y LAS BAHAMAS. ESTAS CONDICIONES ESTAN COMENZANDO A AFECTAR 
AREAS DE LA COSTA ESTE DE LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS. PARA DETALLES SOBRE 
LAS CONDICIONES COSTERAS...FAVOR DE REFERIRSE A LOS COMUNICADOS DE 
LAS OFICINAS METEOROLOGICAS LOCALES.

REPITIENDO LA POSICION A LAS 1100 AM AST...28.7 NORTE...65.9 OESTE. 
MOVIMIENTO HACIA EL...NORTE-NOROESTE A CERCA DE 13 MPH. VIENTOS 
MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS...80 MPH. PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA...976 MB. 

UNA ADVERTENCIA INTERMEDIA SERA EMITIDA POR EL CENTRO NACIONAL DE 
HURACANES A LAS 200 PM AST SEGUIDA POR UNA ADVERTENCIA COMPLETA A 
LAS 5 PM AST.

$$

PRONOSTICADORES BROWN/PASCH


----------



## Angelstorm (11 Set 2006 às 01:12)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*





O florence parece ganhar força.
A oeste das canárias parece haver qq coisa a formar-se, ou é minha impressão?


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 10:18)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

O Florence será preocupante em termos de precipitação (ganhou força), e felizmente parece que vai afectar somente uma parte da costa do Canadá e depois entrar na circulação do Atlântico. 
Agora interessante é a formação a SW da Madfeira e A Sul dos Açores, surgiu do nada? 
http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/satel...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1


----------



## dj_alex (11 Set 2006 às 10:55)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Angelstorm disse:


> O florence parece ganhar força.
> A oeste das canárias parece haver qq coisa a formar-se, ou é minha impressão?




A Sul do Florence vamos ter pelo menos uma tempestade tropical..Neste momento é apenas uma depressão tropical..


----------



## dj_alex (11 Set 2006 às 10:56)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> O Florence será preocupante em termos de precipitação (ganhou força), e felizmente parece que vai afectar somente uma parte da costa do Canadá e depois entrar na circulação do Atlântico.
> Agora interessante é a formação a SW da Madfeira e A Sul dos Açores, surgiu do nada?
> http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/satel...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1




Será que vai chegar a afectar o canada???

Ela tem tendencia para perder força...Vamos ver..


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 11:00)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



dj_alex disse:


> A Sul do Florence vamos ter pelo menos uma tempestade tropical..Neste momento é apenas uma depressão tropical..



Alex, estava a mencionar aquela depressão a SW da Madeira, mque achas?
http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/satel...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 11:00)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



dj_alex disse:


> Será que vai chegar a afectar o canada???
> 
> Ela tem tendencia para perder força...Vamos ver..



Sim vai chegar, mas como referi só aprecipitação irá afectar a Terra Nova!


----------



## Rog (11 Set 2006 às 20:06)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Além do Florence, há a depressão tropical seven. O centro de Maimi alerta para um possível desenvolvimento perto de Cabo Verde. Quanto a SW da Madeira, não me parece que possa surgir algo de interessante, mas posso estar enganado...


----------



## Iceberg (11 Set 2006 às 23:37)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Alguém me explica que raio é aquela massa imensa de nebulosidade, que já há alguns dias aparece nas imagens de satélite, a leste do Canadá e a Oeste da Gronelândia !?  

Desculpem, ainda não me habituei a colocar aqui imagens ...


----------



## Rog (11 Set 2006 às 23:54)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Mais uma depressão tropical que "cresceu". desta o Gordon!


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 10:28)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Pois era isso que eu temia este início de Outono, i.e. o fluxo tropical e extra-tropical, que este ano tem uma direcção mais inclinada à Europa Ocidental o que vai ser preocupante as próximas 180h, só espero que afectem as latitudes acima 45º 
Pq se vierem mais para Sul lá se vai a uva, azeite, castanha, e muitos ribeiros entubados virão à superfície:  
A frente que amanhã irá atravessar está activa e a Florence já está afectar o Canadá 
O Gordon está mais Organizado e vai chegar também a categoria de furacão nas próximas 24h!
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/avn-l.jpg
De facto a onda tropical que está em Cabo verde tem muito potencial 
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tafb/ATSA_06Z.gif


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 10:35)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

De acordo com a informação NHC, reparem na trajectória prevista para o Gordon, i.e. para NE   
Temos de estar atentos ao Gordon...
48 HOUR FORECAST HURRICANE GORDON NEAR *28.1N 59.5W*. MAXIMUM 
SUSTAINED WINDS 80 KT GUSTS 100 KT. TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS 
WITHIN 90 NM OF CENTER EXCEPT 60 NM SW QUADRANT. SEAS 12 FT OR 
GREATER WITHIN 180 NM NE AND 90 NM SW SEMICIRCLES WITH SEAS TO 
28 FT.
.72 HOUR FORECAST HURRICANE GORDON NEAR *30.5N 58.5W*. MAXIMUM 
SUSTAINED WINDS 80 KT GUSTS 100 KT.
EXTENDED OUTLOOK...USE FOR GUIDANCE ONLY...ERRORS MAY BE LARGE.
.96 HOUR FORECAST HURRICANE GORDON NEAR *33.0N 57.0W.* MAXIMUM
SUSTAINED WINDS 75 KT GUSTS 90 KT.
.120 HOUR FORECAST HURRICANE GORDON NEAR *37.0N 52.0W.* MAXIMUM
SUSTAINED WINDS 65 KT GUSTS 80 KT.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tafb_latest/atl72_latestBW.gif


----------



## dj_alex (12 Set 2006 às 11:00)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> De acordo com a informação NHC, reparem na trajectória prevista para o Gordon, i.e. para NE
> Temos de estar atentos ao Gordon...
> 48 HOUR FORECAST HURRICANE GORDON NEAR *28.1N 59.5W*. MAXIMUM
> SUSTAINED WINDS 80 KT GUSTS 100 KT. TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS
> ...




Não gosto nada da previsão para a trajectoria do Gordon....


----------



## dj_alex (12 Set 2006 às 11:03)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> De facto a onda tropical que está em Cabo verde tem muito potencial
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/tafb/ATSA_06Z.gif



Tem muito potencial...Demais diria eu... 






Grande bestinha que deve sair daqui...


----------



## Seringador (12 Set 2006 às 11:51)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Podes crer Alex! 
Só espero que este venha logo para N à saída de Cabo Verde mas, isso não vai acontecer


----------



## Luis França (12 Set 2006 às 22:56)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

‘Katrina’ Was Just the Beginning of Hellish Hurricanes
http://www.playfuls.com/news_002153_Katrina_Was_Just_the_Beginning_of_Hellish_Hurricanes.html

Valid science or a perfect storm for controversy? Theory that warming spawns more hurricanes gains support but still has skeptics
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4179513.html


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 10:40)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Luis França disse:


> ‘Katrina’ Was Just the Beginning of Hellish Hurricanes
> http://www.playfuls.com/news_002153_Katrina_Was_Just_the_Beginning_of_Hellish_Hurricanes.html
> 
> Valid science or a perfect storm for controversy? Theory that warming spawns more hurricanes gains support but still has skeptics
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4179513.html



Bem teorias é´com os americanos e com os Portugueses, deviam era de olhar mais para a atmosfera e coma as teleconexões, em vez de criarem sistemas informáticos interpretativos da mesma....se calhar iriam ganhar mais com isso, pq a reputação da NOAA foi abalada no ano passado e está a ser este ano pq a sua previsão para a época está a sair gorada....


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 10:43)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> Bem teorias é´com os americanos e com os Portugueses, deviam era de olhar mais para a atmosfera e coma as teleconexões, em vez de criarem sistemas informáticos interpretativos da mesma....se calhar iriam ganhar mais com isso, pq a reputação da NOAA foi abalada no ano passado e está a ser este ano pq a sua previsão para a época está a sair gorada....



Qual é a previsão que não sai gorada a mais de 10 dias???


----------



## Seringador (13 Set 2006 às 12:54)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



dj_alex disse:


> Qual é a previsão que não sai gorada a mais de 10 dias???



Não sei mas conheço uma que não sai furada


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 14:52)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Excelente animação...

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/loop-vis.html

dá para ver os 2 furações e o 3 em formação...


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2006 às 15:02)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



dj_alex disse:


> Excelente animação...
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/loop-vis.html
> 
> dá para ver os 2 furações e o 3 em formação...



Muito interessante


----------



## Rog (13 Set 2006 às 23:50)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

O furacão Gordon está já na cat. 2, parece que não vai passar muito longe dos Açores, embora, segundo as previsões, estará por essa altura em tempestade tropical.


----------



## Seringador (14 Set 2006 às 09:46)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Boas,

De facto tudo pode acontecer, pode ppassar directamente como não afectar, embora concorde contigo que as probabilidades de afectar são elevadas mas como TS!
http://www.weatherimages.org/data/imag355.html


----------



## Seringador (14 Set 2006 às 10:15)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006 - "GORDON"*

Bem o ECM mostra mesmo que vai ser atingido directamente, mas será em TS ou TD 
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006091400!!!step/


----------



## dj_alex (14 Set 2006 às 10:31)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006 - "GORDON"*



Seringador disse:


> Bem o ECM mostra mesmo que vai ser atingido directamente, mas será em TS ou TD
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006091400!!!step/



Não confio mt nas previsões do centro europeu para fenomenos tropicais  

Imagem as 9H UTC


----------



## Luis França (14 Set 2006 às 11:16)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Lembram-se de ter falado nas MOAB para dar cabo dos furacões (coisas de americanos)? encontrei um dos artigos:

http://www.newtechspy.com/articles06/operationdarksky.html


----------



## dj_alex (14 Set 2006 às 11:31)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Luis França disse:


> Lembram-se de ter falado nas MOAB para dar cabo dos furacões (coisas de americanos)? encontrei um dos artigos:
> 
> http://www.newtechspy.com/articles06/operationdarksky.html



Isso não será vivisel nas imagens de satélite, etc etc???


----------



## Seringador (14 Set 2006 às 11:44)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006 - "GORDON"*



dj_alex disse:


> Não confio mt nas previsões do centro europeu para fenomenos tropicais
> 
> Pois eu confio, principalmente quando deixam a costa dos USA e começam a influência do centro atlântico
> Aí neste momento não existe melhor modelo na minha opinião


----------



## dj_alex (14 Set 2006 às 12:01)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006 - "GORDON"*



Seringador disse:


> dj_alex disse:
> 
> 
> > Não confio mt nas previsões do centro europeu para fenomenos tropicais
> ...


----------



## dj_alex (14 Set 2006 às 12:12)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



> What A Difference From Recent Years
> 
> What happened? The past two hurricane seasons were extremely active and devastating for Florida and large sections of the Gulf Coastline. This year not a single storm has put forth a significant threat to the United States. The storms that formed earlier in the season were close by, but not that big. The ones forming now are staying way out in the Atlantic due to the location of the jet stream. It's an invisible barrier against any storm that tries to move westward. Instead, the storms get to about the longitude of Bermuda and turn northward. Florence went to Newfoundland, powerful Gordon will swing east of Bermuda, and it appears that newly-formed Tropical Storm Helene will do the same thing. As long as the invisible barrier holds, the entire East Coast is safe from a big blow.
> Story by AccuWeather.com Expert Senior Meteorologist John Kocet



fonte : http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=smartpages&traveler=0&article=0


----------



## Seringador (14 Set 2006 às 12:49)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



dj_alex disse:


> fonte : http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=smartpages&traveler=0&article=0


Era o que eu previa já em Fev. deste ano, não aqui mas noutros fóruns


----------



## LUPER (14 Set 2006 às 12:56)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> Era o que eu previa já em Fev. deste ano, não aqui mas noutros fóruns



E que razões apontas para isso, acumulação de águas quentes no giro subtropical?


----------



## Rog (14 Set 2006 às 16:58)

*Tempestade tropical Helene*

A tempestade tropical lá para sábado deverá se transformar em furacão.
A instabilidade das previsões é que é um pouco preocupante 
Estas duas imagens uma de ontem outra de hoje:


----------



## dj_alex (14 Set 2006 às 17:05)

*Re: Tempestade tropical Helene*



Rogpacheco disse:


> A tempestade tropical lá para sábado deverá se transformar em furacão.
> A instabilidade das previsões é que é um pouco preocupante
> Estas duas imagens uma de ontem outra de hoje:



pequenos erros de calculo...


----------



## Seringador (14 Set 2006 às 17:22)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



LUPER disse:


> E que razões apontas para isso, acumulação de águas quentes no giro subtropical?



Uma das principais causas era o comportamento anticiclónico subtropical, tanto o dos Açores e Bahamas a norte e do Sta. Helena a Sul, juntando isso a uma anomalia ds SST no Golfo e a crista anticiclónica no mesmo, entre outros que venho referindo até neste tópico e ao longo do mesmo, i.e. no fundo correlacionando as teleconexões do sistema atmosférico, não existindo grande ameaça para o Sul e Leste dos USA, como podem ver alguns post colocados no TWO fórum em Maio e Junho, como exemplo 

http://theweatheroutlook.com/twocommunity/forums/3/12101/ShowThread.aspx
http://theweatheroutlook.com/twocommunity/forums/4/12101/ShowThread.aspx


----------



## Seringador (14 Set 2006 às 17:23)

*Re: Tempestade tropical Helene*



dj_alex disse:


> pequenos erros de calculo...



Acho que amanhã já estará como furacão


----------



## Seringador (14 Set 2006 às 17:32)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Sinceramente até acho que já está (1), pq já se nota uma organização muito grande e alé disso vai-se trannsformar num monstro  
Era bom que continuasse a trajectóri para W e depois vira-se para NE, para assim permitir que o Ant. Açores descer, pq se se mantiver um monstro como tudo indica, acho que pode ganhar a batalha no Atlântico 

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/avn-l.jpg

E não podemos esquecer o Gordon que vai direitinho ao Açores, pelo menos a pior das hipótes poderá razar o arquipélago, pq o Corvo e Flores estão no caminho e não é o ECM só que projecta , espero estar enganado e muita coisa mudar mas.....
cliquem lado sup. direito o nome da tempestade
http://tsr.mssl.ucl.ac.uk/


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 00:03)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> Sinceramente até acho que já está (1), pq já se nota uma organização muito grande e alé disso vai-se trannsformar num monstro
> Era bom que continuasse a trajectóri para W e depois vira-se para NE, para assim permitir que o Ant. Açores descer, pq se se mantiver um monstro como tudo indica, acho que pode ganhar a batalha no Atlântico
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/avn-l.jpg
> ...



Não tenho tanta certeza assim...Vai passar a norte dos açores..o mais provavel é nao provocar grandes danos...


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 11:01)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006 - "Gordon"*



dj_alex disse:


> Não tenho tanta certeza assim...Vai passar a norte dos açores..o mais provavel é nao provocar grandes danos...



Será ....

Tudo pode acontecer


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 11:32)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006 - "Gordon"*



Seringador disse:


> Será ....
> 
> Tudo pode acontecer



http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=9852&postcount=189


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 12:26)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006 - "Gordon"*



dj_alex disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=9852&postcount=189



Penso que é uma discussão e não mandar vir, se causei algum desconforto, foi sem a mínima intenção 
Agora se estamos a falar de previsões e a discutir as mesmas, é para tornar mais saudável e aumentar o nº de dados, conhecimentos, etc, mas claro que têm de ser argumentados.

è o que vale ser  "advogado do Diabo"


----------



## dj_alex (15 Set 2006 às 14:17)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006 - "Gordon"*



Seringador disse:


> Penso que é uma discussão e não mandar vir, se causei algum desconforto, foi sem a mínima intenção
> Agora se estamos a falar de previsões e a discutir as mesmas, é para tornar mais saudável e aumentar o nº de dados, conhecimentos, etc, mas claro que têm de ser argumentados.
> 
> è o que vale ser  "advogado do Diabo"



Mandar vir no bom sentido...Eu com vcs não me chateio...Nem me causam desconforto...

Apesar de andar sempre a bulha com o Luper, mas não é por mal...


----------



## Seringador (15 Set 2006 às 15:01)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006 - "Gordon"*



dj_alex disse:


> Mandar vir no bom sentido...Eu com vcs não me chateio...Nem me causam desconforto...
> 
> Apesar de andar sempre a bulha com o Luper, mas não é por mal...



aTÉ É SAUDÁVEL 

E aquilo que eu chamava aviso era neste sentido, i.e. a segundo a área de influência atmosférica do sistema, passe maia ao largo, passe em cima o riso nesta altura é o mesmo para ambas as situações, podendo com o desenrolar da situação variar ou não a sua gravidade


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2006 às 15:33)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Retomando as previsões da época de furacões, parece estar a se desenvolver a 600 milhas de Cabo Verde, uma provável depressão tropical e quem sabe uma tempestade tropical dentro de dias... (pensar em furacões talvez seja prematuro, mas visto que a maternidade mudou-se este ano para Leste - e não foi só a dos furacões ) , é possível, embora a temperatura das águas esteja a diminuir.
Têm alguns dados sobre esta situação?


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Set 2006 às 16:03)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



dj_alex disse:


> Mandar vir no bom sentido...Eu com vcs não me chateio...Nem me causam desconforto...
> 
> Apesar de andar sempre a bulha com o Luper, mas não é por mal...



Bem voces se algum ano, que cada vez acho menos provavel , houver janta, ficam um ao lado do outro e a um canto da mesa. Mas sem faca e garfo! 



Rogpacheco disse:


> Retomando as previsões da época de furacões, parece estar a se desenvolver a 600 milhas de Cabo Verde, uma provável depressão tropical e quem sabe uma tempestade tropical dentro de dias... (pensar em furacões talvez seja prematuro, mas visto que a maternidade mudou-se este ano para Leste - e não foi só a dos furacões ) , é possível, embora a temperatura das águas esteja a diminuir.
> Têm alguns dados sobre esta situação?


Belo trocadilho de palavras hehehe, mas já estava a acompanhar a situation!  

Aqui lhes deixo um link sobre um trabalho de fim de curso onde é abordado o fenómeno ciclónico de origem tropical.  
*Previsão do tempo com modelos de mesoscala*


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 16:13)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Retomando as previsões da época de furacões, parece estar a se desenvolver a 600 milhas de Cabo Verde, uma provável depressão tropical e quem sabe uma tempestade tropical dentro de dias... (pensar em furacões talvez seja prematuro, mas visto que a maternidade mudou-se este ano para Leste - e não foi só a dos furacões ) , é possível, embora a temperatura das águas esteja a diminuir.
> Têm alguns dados sobre esta situação?



para mim tem probabilidades para ser outro furacão o ISAAC daqui a uma 48 a 72h 
Quanto ao Helene, a NOAA já reviu e em apenas 48h vai dos 55ºW para 38º e uma latitude a 43º, já é um sinal de acordo com o ECM 
tem potencial

000
ABNT20 KNHC 210906
TWOAT 
TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
530 AM EDT THU SEP 21 2006

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...

THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER IS ISSUING ADVISORIES ON HURRICANE
HELENE...LOCATED ABOUT 550 MILES EAST-SOUTHEAST OF BERMUDA.

A LARGE TROPICAL WAVE...ACCOMPANIED BY A BROAD AREA OF LOW
PRESSURE...IS LOCATED ABOUT 600 HUNDRED MILES WEST-SOUTHWEST OF THE
SOUTHERNMOST CAPE VERDE ISLANDS.  SOME GRADUAL DEVELOPMENT THE
SYSTEM IS POSSIBLE OVER THE NEXT FEW DAYS AS IT MOVES TOWARD THE
WEST-NORTHWEST OR NORTHWEST AT AROUND 15 MPH.


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 16:25)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Bem voces se algum ano, que cada vez acho menos provavel , houver janta, ficam um ao lado do outro e a um canto da mesa. Mas sem faca e garfo!
> 
> 
> Belo trocadilho de palavras hehehe, mas já estava a acompanhar a situation!




Nahhhh....Alem disso qd houver janta, já devemos ser tao velhos, que já nao à força para andar a bulha...


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2006 às 16:32)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

A possivel depressão tropical "perto" de Cabo Verde poderá seguir um destes trajectos segundo alguns inst., poderá não ir tanto para Oeste como os furacões Gordon e Helene. Veremos pelo desenrolar da situação...


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2006 às 21:42)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Situação perto de Cabo Verde mantem-se sem desenvolvimentos de maior:

Segundo o NHC:

UNA ONDA TROPICAL ASOCIADA CON UNA EXTENSA ONDA TROPICAL Y UNA 
AMPLIA AREA DE BAJA PRESION LOCALIZADA COMO A 700 MILLAS AL 
OESTE-SUROESTE DE LAS ISLAS DE CABO VERDE NO HA TENIDO MEJOR 
ORGANIZACION DESDE AYER. SINEMBARGO...ES POSIBLE ALGUN DESARROLLO 
GRADUAL DURANTE LOS PROXIMOS VARIOS DIAS A MEDIDA QUE SE MUEVA
AL OESTE-NOROESTE O NOROESTE ALREDEDOR DE 15 MPH.


----------



## LUPER (21 Set 2006 às 21:54)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



dj_alex disse:


> Nahhhh....Alem disso qd houver janta, já devemos ser tao velhos, que já nao à força para andar a bulha...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Set 2006 às 12:24)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Rogpacheco disse:


> A possivel depressão tropical "perto" de Cabo Verde poderá seguir um destes trajectos segundo alguns inst., poderá não ir tanto para Oeste como os furacões Gordon e Helene. Veremos pelo desenrolar da situação...



Ha possiblidades de virar para Nordeste... reparem bem a curva que ela podera fazer!! 

Ha outra possiblidade em juntar-se á helene!!


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 12:32)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;11212 disse:
			
		

> Ha possiblidades de virar para Nordeste... reparem bem a curva que ela podera fazer!!
> 
> Ha outra possiblidade em juntar-se á helene!!



Isso seria um ataque em duas frentes


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 15:25)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Boas,

Aquela onda tropical
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/rb-l.jpg


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 15:46)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Será um ano época tropical igual a

http://weather.unisys.com/hurricane/atlantic/1984/index.html
ou a
http://weather.unisys.com/hurricane/atlantic/1987/index.html

ou mesmo e se calhar mais idêntico
http://weather.unisys.com/hurricane/atlantic/2000/index.html

Pensamentos, alguém??


----------



## dj_alex (25 Set 2006 às 15:47)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aquela onda tropical
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/rb-l.jpg



Acho que temos 2  uma perdida no meio do atlantico e outra agora acabadinha de sair do forno...


----------



## dj_alex (25 Set 2006 às 15:49)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> Será um ano época tropical igual a
> 
> http://weather.unisys.com/hurricane/atlantic/1984/index.html
> ou a
> ...



   

Alguem tem os campos médios da SST e SLP para essas epocas de furações?


----------



## LUPER (25 Set 2006 às 15:51)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Seringador, queres relacionar o ano fraco de furacões com um Inverno quente e humido?


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 16:23)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



LUPER disse:


> Seringador, queres relacionar o ano fraco de furacões com um Inverno quente e humido?



Relacionar só com este item é um pouco dificil, mas poderá ajudar a compreender o comportamentos das variáveis e nesses anos as variáveis estavam semelhantes, i.e. uma anomalia positiva das SST, um ano neutral ou de um El Niño, uma convectividade nas Caraíbas e a possição dos Ant.,
Existe um padrão e existe uma tendência (como tenho vindo a defender, i.e., de um forte fluxo extratropical para a Europa ocidental) para que exista energia suficiente acumulada ACE para despoltar um anos tranquiulo para os USA e extraordinariamente activo no atlântico.

Eu lanço os ingredientes e depois a análise será efectuada por mim e por toda a comunidade Meteopt


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 17:05)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



dj_alex disse:


> Alguem tem os campos médios da SST e SLP para essas epocas de furações?



Isso era excelente, mas no entanto só se consegue anualmente, através da análise do sumário de cada época anual de furacões, como exemplificado 
http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/ex...rch="SLP and SST 1971 2000 averages+atlantic"


----------



## dj_alex (25 Set 2006 às 17:24)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> Isso era excelente, mas no entanto só se consegue anualmente, através da análise do sumário de cada época anual de furacões, como exemplificado
> http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/ex...rch="SLP and SST 1971 2000 averages+atlantic"



DO campo da pressao ainda se arranja...agora das SST...


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 17:59)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



dj_alex disse:


> DO campo da pressao ainda se arranja...agora das SST...



Descobri este PP com análise 1871-2000  
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/outreach/proceedings/cdw27_proceedings/yxue2_2002.ppt


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Set 2006 às 23:39)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> Será um ano época tropical igual a
> 
> http://weather.unisys.com/hurricane/atlantic/1984/index.html
> ou a
> ...



Acho que se aproxima mais do ano 2000, uma vez que a gestação destes bichitos está a ser feita em grande quantidade lá para as bandas do arquipélago de Cabo Verde.


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2006 às 11:06)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Poderá dentro de dias se formar mais uma tempestade tropical e possível furacão. E para não fugir à regra, poderá ter um trajecto idêntico ao Gordon e Helene.


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 11:54)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Poderá dentro de dias se formar mais uma tempestade tropical e possível furacão. E para não fugir à regra, poderá ter um trajecto idêntico ao Gordon e Helene.



Já não me pronuncío vou aguardar até ás 24h antes do evento


----------



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 12:07)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Cá esta ela/ele...


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Set 2006 às 15:06)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Será que aqui temos o ISAAC?


----------



## Santos (26 Set 2006 às 22:14)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Parece que realmente a 96L poderá vir a ter nome


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 10:27)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Santos disse:


> Parece que realmente a 96L poderá vir a ter nome



Boas

Parece que já está o Isaac e ganhou alguma força 
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t1/avn.jpg


----------



## dj_alex (29 Set 2006 às 10:42)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> Boas
> 
> Parece que já está o Isaac e ganhou alguma força
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t1/avn.jpg



Mesmo assim...está uma coisa minima...


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Set 2006 às 02:31)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Ao que parece o rapaz está a procurar novamente o caminho dos seus irmãos e está a crescer:

000
WTCA44 TJSJ 292038
TCPSP4

BOLETIN
TORMENTA TROPICAL ISAAC ADVERTENCIA NUMERO  9
NWS TCP/CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL   AL042006 
500 PM EDT VIERNES 29 DE AGOSTO DE 2006

*...ISAAC INTENSIFICANDOSE SOBRE EL OCEANO ATLANTICO CENTRAL...*
A LAS 500 PM AST...2100Z...EL CENTRO DE LA TORMENTA TROPICAL ISAAC 
ESTABA LOCALIZADO DE ACUERDO CON LAS IMAGENES DEL SATELITE CERCA DE 
LA LATITUD 29.7 NORTE...LONGITUD 56.8 OESTE O COMO A 505 MILLAS... 
815 KILOMETROS...AL ESTE-SURESTE DE BERMUDA.

ISAAC SE ESTA MOVIENDO HACIA EL OESTE-NOROESTE A CERCA DE 7 MPH Y SE 
ESPERA CONTINUE EN ESTE MOVIMIENTO GENERAL CON UN AUMENTO EN SU 
VELOCIDAD DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS. 

LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS HAN AUMENTANDO EN 
CERCA DE 60 MPH...95 KILOMETROS POR HORA. SE PRONOSTICA ALGUN 
FORTALECIMIENTO ADICIONAL DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 24HORAS...E ISAAC
PODRIAN TORNARSE EN HURACAN DURANTE EL FIN DE SEMANA.

LOS VIENTOS CON FUERZA DE TORMENTA TROPICAL SE EXTIENDEN HASTA 115 
MILLAS...185 KM DEL CENTRO.

LA PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA ESTIMADA ES DE 1000 MILIBARAS...29.53
PULGADAS.

REPITIENDO LA POSICION A LAS 500 PM AST...29.7 NORTE...56.8 OESTE. 
MOVIMIENTO HACIA...EL OESTE NOROESTE A CERCA DE 7 MPH. VIENTOS 
MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS...60 MPH. PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA...1000 MILIBARAS.

LA PROXIMA ADVERTENCIA SERA EMITIDA POR EL CENTRO NACIONAL DE 
HURACANES A LAS 1100 PM EDT.

$$

PRONOSTICADOR BLAKE/STEWART


----------



## Rog (30 Set 2006 às 09:36)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Ao que parece o rapaz está a procurar novamente o caminho dos seus irmãos e está a crescer:
> 
> PRONOSTICADOR BLAKE/STEWART



Talvez não chega tanto a sul. Esta tempestade por este andar tem possibilidade de ser tornar furacão.


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Set 2006 às 15:20)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Talvez não chega tanto a sul. Esta tempestade por este andar tem possibilidade de ser tornar furacão.



000
WTCA44 TJSJ 300849
TCPSP4

BOLETIN
TORMENTA TROPICAL ISAAC ADVERTENCIA NUMERO  11
NWS TCP/CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL   AL042006
500 AM EDT SABADO 30 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2006

...ISAAC SE MUEVE AL OESTE NOROESTE COMO UNA TORMENTE TROPICAL 
FUERTE...

LOS INTERESES EN BERMUDA...LAS PROVINCIAS MARITIMAS DE CANADA...Y 
NEWFOUNDLAND DEBEN ESTAR ATENTOS AL PROGRESO DE ISAAC.

PARA INFORMACION ESPECIFICA PARA SU AREA...INCLUYENDO POSIBLES 
VIGILANCIAS Y AVISOS PARA AREAS TERRESTRES...FAVOR DE MANTENERSE 
ATENTOS A LOS PRODUCTOS EMITIDOS POR SU OFICINA DE METEOROLOGIA 
LOCAL.

A LAS 500 AM AST...0900Z...EL CENTRO DE LA TORMENTA TROPICAL ISAAC 
ESTABA LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 30.3 NORTE...LONGITUD 58.0 
OESTE O COMO A 425 MILLAS... 685 KILOMETROS...AL ESTE SURESTE DE 
BERMUDA.

ISAAC SE ESTA MOVIENDO HACIA EL OESTE-NOROESTE A CERCA DE 7 MPH Y SE 
ESPERA UN GIRO GRADUAL HACIA EL NOROESTE CON UN AUMENTO EN VELOCIDAD 
DE MOVIMIENTO DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS.

LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS ESTAN CERCA DE 70 MPH...110 
KILOMETROS CON RAFAGAS MAS FUERTES. ALGUN FORTALECIMIENTO ES POSIBLE 
DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS Y *ISSAC PODRIAN TORNARSE EN HURACAN 
MAS TARDE HOY*.

LOS VIENTOS CON FUERZA DE TORMENTA TROPICAL SE EXTIENDEN HASTA 115 
MILLAS...185 KM DEL CENTRO.

LA PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA ESTIMADA ES DE 995 MILIBARAS...29.38
PULGADAS.

REPITIENDO LA POSICION A LAS 1100 PM AST...30.3 NORTE...58.0 OESTE. 
MOVIMIENTO HACIA...EL OESTE-NOROESTE A CERCA DE 7 MPH. VIENTOS 
MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS...70 MPH. PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA...995 MILIBARAS.

LA PROXIMA ADVERTENCIA SERA EMITIDA POR EL CENTRO NACIONAL DE 
HURACANES A LAS 1100 AM AST.

$$

PRONOSTICADOR BEVE

O que é que vos disse, ora está quase quase...


----------



## dj_alex (30 Set 2006 às 17:02)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

o Isaac já e furação....


----------



## dj_alex (30 Set 2006 às 17:03)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

só para complementar a informação...

000
WTNT34 KNHC 301445
TCPAT4
BULLETIN
HURRICANE ISAAC ADVISORY NUMBER  12
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL092006
1100 AM AST SAT SEP 30 2006

...ISAAC BECOMES THE FIFTH HURRICANE OF THE 2006 SEASON...

INTERESTS IN NOVA SCOTIA AND NEWFOUNDLAND CANADA SHOULD MONITOR THE
PROGRESS OF ISAAC.

FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA...INCLUDING POSSIBLE
INLAND WATCHES AND WARNINGS...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED
BY YOUR LOCAL WEATHER OFFICE.

AT 1100 AM AST...1500Z...THE EYE OF HURRICANE ISAAC WAS LOCATED
BY SATELLITE IMAGERY NEAR LATITUDE 30.9 NORTH...LONGITUDE 58.7 WEST
OR ABOUT 370 MILES... 600 KM...EAST-SOUTHEAST OF BERMUDA.

ISAAC IS MOVING TOWARD THE NORTHWEST NEAR 7 MPH...11 KM/HR...AND
THIS GENERAL MOTION IS FORECAST TO CONTINUE WITH A GRADUAL TURN
TOWARD THE NORTH-NORTHWEST EXPECTED BY SUNDAY.  ON THE FORECAST
TRACK... ISAAC SHOULD PASS WELL TO THE EAST OF BERMUDA. 

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS HAVE INCREASED TO NEAR 75 MPH...120
KM/HR...WITH HIGHER GUSTS.  ISAAC IS A CATEGORY ONE HURRICANE ON
THE SAFFIR-SIMPSON SCALE.  SOME FURTHER STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST
DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS.

HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 40 MILES...65 KM...FROM
THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 125
MILES...205 KM.

THE ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 992 MB...29.29 INCHES.

REPEATING THE 1100 AM AST POSITION...30.9 N...58.7 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...NORTHWEST NEAR 7 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...75 MPH.
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...992 MB.

THE NEXT ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER AT
500 PM AST.

$$
FORECASTER BLAKE/STEWART


----------



## Seringador (11 Out 2006 às 13:57)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Boas Depressão tropical nasceu 90LInvest, vamos a ver se sai qq coisa daqui para animar isto 
http://152.80.49.216/tc-bin/tc_home.cgi


----------



## Seringador (12 Out 2006 às 15:08)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



Seringador disse:


> Boas Uma boa onda tropical nasceu 90LInvest, vamos a ver se sai qq coisa daqui para animar isto
> http://152.80.49.216/tc-bin/tc_home.cgi



Bem já são duas  Ondas Tropicais a 91LINVEST já acompanha a sua irmã será que depois irão afectar com fluxo extra-tropical ou vão para a costa Leste dos USA??   

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/rb-l.jpg
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/avn-l.jpg


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Out 2006 às 16:32)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*

Tempestade Tropical

A tempestade tropical que se formaou a noroeste de cabo verde podera dirigir-se para nordeste, se assim for, e se for influenciado pela 'sugadora' de Inglaterra podera dirigir-se para estas direcçoes!! 

Atençao a esse acontecimento!! embora nao esteja bem estabilizado!! 
Vamos ver!!


----------



## Rog (13 Out 2006 às 23:53)

*Re: Previsões Época Furacões 2006*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;13022 disse:
			
		

> Tempestade Tropical
> 
> A tempestade tropical que se formaou a noroeste de cabo verde podera dirigir-se para nordeste, se assim for, e se for influenciado pela 'sugadora' de Inglaterra podera dirigir-se para estas direcçoes!!
> 
> ...



Nem a depressão tropical chega... mas poderá sim, essa massa de ar carregado de humidade aliar-se a outras tempestades e as fortalecer.


----------

